# 13 Year Old Gets Standing Ovation on The Voice TV Show



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2015)

Everyone's surprised at this young girls voice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Soulful 8 year old here, I was nothing like that at 8.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> *13 Year Old Gets Standing Ovation on The Voice TV Show*
> Everyone's surprised at this young girls voice.



I'd much rather listen to her than Whitney Houston, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

She was amazing, and I had never seen that show, love it!!  I thought The voice was some show with 4 women that yack??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

You're thinking of The View Denise.  I'd much rather listen to Whitney Houston than these girls, but I give them credit for being so good at such a young age.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh yes, I was, ok.  Yeah, there won't ever be another Whitney.  Just like that gal that sang so much like Patsy Cline, she was good, but she wasn't Patsy


----------

